# Seeking Players in Southern MA/ RI for Star Wars RPG



## Spikenog (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking to get a Star Wars Role Playing Campaign off the ground and seeking 2-4 more players to make it happen.  Campaign will take place in the Southern MA/ RI area of New England.

Campaign will include a solid mix of character development, story telling, intrigue and action.  No Star Wars knowledge necessary, just a willingness to have fun, role play, and help tell a great story.  More info will be provided to those interested.

Please respond if interested by PM or emailing spikenog@gmail.com


----------

